# STB Service Port



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

Just connected my wireless network kit to my dvr and it's connected fine but i was just wondering in the sytem info area what the stb service port is for? mine says "N/A(301)

Greg


----------



## mikeny (Aug 21, 2006)

gregftlaud said:


> Just connected my wireless network kit to my dvr and it's connected fine but i was just wondering in the sytem info area what the stb service port is for? mine says "N/A(301)
> 
> Greg


Good question. Have you gone into the network services and clicked 'connect'? This is separate from connecting to the internet.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't think DIRECTV has ever disclosed what that means or what it's used for.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

yah i did that ......that's when i got the N/A (301) message


----------

